# comcast modem



## Expediter (Mar 12, 2014)

It will only work if the customer has a second phone # on that modem. The second port doesn't have the first phone line on it.


----------



## ecelectric (Mar 27, 2009)

Comcast will have to activate line two and then you could take your lube from there


----------

